# phone zoom lens



## joem (Feb 22, 2012)

hello
I just thought I would share this little lens I bought for my cell phone for $21. I zoomed in on the chain stamp with no flash or extra lighting.


----------



## 4metals (Feb 22, 2012)

Very cool, just ordered one from Photojojo

Thanks


----------



## joem (Feb 22, 2012)

4metals said:


> Very cool, just ordered one from Photojojo
> 
> Thanks



That's where I got mine from. ( for the iPhone)


----------



## MMFJ (Apr 12, 2012)

For the Android phones (for those of us that can't afford those 'spensive' ones.....  there's an application called MAGNIFY that works really well...

No flash, just lying on the table, regular camera app (it was a bit dark to get good focus)



Magnify automatically turns on the flash (there's also an 'always on' button that can act like a flashlight as well...) and takes the pic



The focus is extremely tight and you have to do a bit of hand focusing sometimes, but it takes good pictures, I think.

I even use it instead of a loop sometimes - always have my phone, not always the loop (it is pretty amazing what all can be done with that one piece of equipment we always wanted to get away from not too many years ago!)


----------

